# GRRRR



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am sitting here right now fuming!!

i feel that people should have the common decency to think about what they say and also think about thier opinions bfore voicing them as it MAY offend others!
does it matter:
what job you have
what car you drive (what spec)
how much money you have in the bank

does it really make you the better person?

[smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Scallywag72 (Mar 2, 2009)

You're in the flame room. 'Can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen'! If you can't say things in here, where can you? This is MEANT to be a free country Bella after all...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have been scanning to see what has got you fuming but can't spot it - what's up?

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> does it matter:
> what job you have
> what car you drive (what spec)
> how much money you have in the bank
> does it really make you the better person?


In the interests of "balanced reporting", we asked this man:








_"Yes it does. Release the hounds."_


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Scallywag72 said:


> You're in the flame room. 'Can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen'! If you can't say things in here, where can you? This is MEANT to be a free country Bella after all...


i am in the flame room you are correct! I havent mentioned anything about people in here - im making a genreal observation on people everywhere! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> does it matter:
> what job you have
> what car you drive (what spec)
> how much money you have in the bank
> ...


You are correct. It's not these things that make me better than everyone else.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> does it matter:
> what job you have
> what car you drive (what spec)
> how much money you have in the bank
> ...


Yes the better job, car or bank balance you have, the higher the odds are of you being a arrogant twat.

Some people feel the need to tell everybody how successful they are. Most people find that an unattractive trait.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dash said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > does it matter:
> ...


Sometimes I look at my life and fell a little disappointed but then I realise that I am engaged to a fantasticaly gorgeous woman who has a similarly filthy sense of humour, an amazing Boxer dog who is the most fun ever, drive a TTR which gives me a tingle, have a loving supportive family and an amazing set of friends = it's all good baby 

Ok so I may be skint, but it ain't all about the Benjamins at all, not even slightly 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, Bella_Beetle I think your a lovely girl with a large as life bubbly warm personality and looks to match. Nothing can better those financially or materially. I love you as my friend for YOU not what you own or have  xxx


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> does it really make you the better person?


No, but literacy skills do...


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > does it really make you the better person?
> ...


 :? exactly my point!
so i have not worded somthing correctly or i may not spell things how they are spelt in the english dictionary, so because of that i am a worse person than someone who can!
best go back to school [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

not even slightlyain't all about the Benjamins at allOk so I may be skint, but it 

same frame of mind here,came into the world with nowt n i wouldnt mind going out with nowt.if people dont like it they can fuck right off


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wul said:


> not even slightlyain't all about the Benjamins at allOk so I may be skint, but it
> 
> same frame of mind here,came into the world with nowt n i wouldnt mind going out with nowt.if people dont like it they can fuck right off


word to tha muvva bruv 

Charlie


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I drive a TTR which gives me a tingle


you might want to get that looked at, could be a loose cable


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

All forums are like this..

Although they are a place to view and air your opinions, whether the same as someone elses or not..

On a forum you will just have to get used to people firing at you..

I do agree with what you are saying, and it does annoy me when people jump on a band wagon, and slate what you have said or done, even the ones who have no experience of what you are sharing..

I usually find, once a thread goes over 2 or 3 pages, the slating and nit picking really starts..

As for literacy, I'm Dyslexic, so don't really care what people think of my spelling..

I don't even own a car anymore, so people must now think I'm poor, well poor them..

@Charlie, yes you do have a beautiful Boxer, and you lucky git having a partner with a filthy sense of humor, has she got a sister ..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

JNmercury00 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I drive a TTR which gives me a tingle
> ...


It's a TT mate it could be about 70 different things 

Charlie



dooka said:


> @Charlie, yes you do have a beautiful Boxer, and you lucky git having a partner with a filthy sense of humor, has she got a sister ..


Thank you kind sir  I am afraid she only has a brother 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

He will do, just kidding ..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> He will do, just kidding ..


Yeah yeah 

Charlie


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Call me Goody Two Shoes if you will, but it took me maybe 30 years to realise that what actually makes you a better person is good manners, good breeding and respecting and engaging positively with other people.

Even though I realise that now, it's still a major struggle to implement the skills.

Doug


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> ...what actually makes you a better person is good manners, good breeding and respecting and engaging positively with other people.
> Even though I realise that now, it's still a major struggle to implement the skills.


Ok, let's run that checklist by chavs:
Good manners: Er, no. Innit.
Good breeding: Er, no. Off to a bad start the moment they were born.
Respecting and engaging positively with other people: Does a steady stream of inarticulate drivel padded with the word "like" count?

I hereby propose that chavs and other oxygen thieves be used as landfill, or reprocessed into topsoil. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> > ...what actually makes you a better person is good manners, good breeding and respecting and engaging positively with other people.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Chavs must have their uses though? Any thoughts other than landfill? :lol:

I agree with the waste of skin sentiments being right wing in nature, but since I'm in devil's advocate mood today, I feel compelled to suggest that if every rebellious waster was given a chance to develop their energies into something constructive, we could have a nation of great sportsmen and women, skilled craftspeople, etc. Sport and music like rap has saved a lot of guys from ghettos and drugs in the USA. That's what really bugs me. In Australia, these kids could at least be surfing, cricketing, etc. but for whatever reason, this country wastes potential talent.

Doug


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> Chavs must have their uses though? Any thoughts other than landfill? :lol:


Errrrrrrrrrrrr.... :? ...Marine foodchain support?



Doug Short said:


> I agree with the waste of skin sentiments being right wing in nature, but since I'm in devil's advocate mood today, I feel compelled to suggest that if every rebellious waster was given a chance to develop their energies into something constructive, we could have a nation of great sportsmen and women, skilled craftspeople, etc. Sport and music like rap has saved a lot of guys from ghettos and drugs in the USA. That's what really bugs me. In Australia, these kids could at least be surfing, cricketing, etc. but for whatever reason, this country wastes potential talent.


Surfing is something to do, not a path to success surely  but they are given a chance to find a path that they're interested in: it's called school but they can't be bovvered to even learn the basics cos it's like borin' innit. :roll:


----------

